# How To Straight Cut Bands With Scissors



## tokSick

Here is the best way i know to cut bands with scissors+masking tape and have a nice cut.
Sorry if i am shaking on the vid, i did not sleep yet and i had too much cofee.


----------



## Hrawk

Even though I have absolutely no idea what you are saying, I think the video is pretty self explanatory.

This should prove helpful for anyone who has not invested in a roller cutter yet.

I used to tape my bands down to a cutting board, give the rubber a quick spray with silicone lubricant then run a surgical scalpel along a straight edge. The lube stops the rubber from gripping, stretching and bunching up.


----------



## Ryan Wigglesworth

Great tutorial and it really makes me wonder why we should spend so much money on olfa and cutting boards if we are just small hobbiests







But I do like my olfa


----------



## Knoll

and THANKS!


----------



## Hrawk

Ryan Wigglesworth said:


> Great tutorial and it really makes me wonder why we should spend so much money on olfa and cutting boards if we are just small hobbiests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do like my olfa


It's really hard to beat a roller cutter for a nice clean cut.

Another way I used to cut them was to roll up my rubber into a cylinder then using a razor blade, cut the whole lot at once.


----------



## tokSick

Hrawk said:


> Great tutorial and it really makes me wonder why we should spend so much money on olfa and cutting boards if we are just small hobbiests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do like my olfa


It's really hard to beat a roller cutter for a nice clean cut.

Another way I used to cut them was to roll up my rubber into a cylinder then using a razor blade, cut the whole lot at once.
[/quote]
That sounds like a good way too.
It' s true, i think nothing can beat a rotary cutter. In the beginning i had nothing else then scissors and have cut my fist bands with it. That cut was so ugly and the bands didn't hold long time. So i had to find another way and that' s what i came up with. Now i use a cheap rotary cuter and it is way better.


----------



## zamarion

very great way to cut bands for peeps like me who dont have rotary cutters


----------



## mr.joel

Hrawk said:


> Great tutorial and it really makes me wonder why we should spend so much money on olfa and cutting boards if we are just small hobbiests
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I do like my olfa


It's really hard to beat a roller cutter for a nice clean cut.

Another way I used to cut them was to roll up my rubber into a cylinder then using a razor blade, cut the whole lot at once.
[/quote]Now that's just stupid easy! Ahhh-doyyyyy!







How is it no one thought of that?


----------



## Jakerock

It seems that its those darn fancy mats that can get expensive...


----------



## mr.joel

Man I just found a mat today...remarkable in Saudi Arabia. I'm ecstatic! Time to sh$%can that cutting board!


----------



## funk3ymunky

I'm ordering a rotary cutter tonight but this looks like quite a good idea, one I might have to try myself


----------



## Adirondack Kyle

Ya, rotary cutters are the best, i dont have a matt, i free hand them by marking on the latex with a marker, srart the cut with a ruler, the remove the ruler and guid the roller by my marks, its not the best way, but you would be suprised how easy it is for freehanding a straight line, much easier then freehand drawing or saw cutting


----------



## DaveSteve

My rotary cutter got dull now.

This method will definitely get me through the time before I can buy a new one.

Thanks for your tutorial.


----------



## Knoll

The clear carton-sealing tape works well also and I tape just one side of the band material.

However, when using masking tape I tape both sides.

Good SHARP scissors are a must. Mine are hidden from The Wife.


----------



## kyogen

i use a nice sharp, curved knife.

draw a line on the rubber, then sort of roll the knife across the sheet, on a workbench.

it's not perfect, but it works for me, and it's cheap.

i've made quite a few band sets this way, and apart from the odd mistake they've worked well.


----------



## eagle_eye0214

Hrawk said:


> what kind of brand lubricant do you use?
> 
> Even though I have absolutely no idea what you are saying, I think the video is pretty self explanatory.
> 
> This should prove helpful for anyone who has not invested in a roller cutter yet.
> 
> I used to tape my bands down to a cutting board, give the rubber a quick spray with silicone lubricant then run a surgical scalpel along a straight edge. The lube stops the rubber from gripping, stretching and bunching up.


----------



## Jakerock

ZOMBIE THREAD!


----------



## enryx518

This is a nice vid


----------

